# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  ε/γ- ο/γ Άκουα Σπίριτ- NEL LINES (vehicle simulator)

## GiorgosVitz

Από σήμερα είναι διαθέσιμο για το vehicle simulator το ε/γ- ο/γ ¶κουα Σπίριτ της ΝΕΛ.
029.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Μπράβο Γιωργη.. Πολύ καλό!! Ευχαριστούμε που το μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

----------


## puntov

Σε ευχαριστουμε για αλλο ενα καλο πλοιο!

----------


## the nile

ευχαριστουμε πολυ που φτιαχνετε πλοια αλλα πως μπορουμε να αποκτησουμε δηκαιωμα προσβασης

----------

